# How to get a goat to like water?



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

My does DREAD water! I refilled a water bottle with warm water and poured a little on each doe. They ran around like mad men then rubbed up against every wall! Cedar even fluffed up her hair on her back and shook. We are hoping to give them a bath soon and I was wondering how to desensitize them to their fear of water. By the way, I spilled water on the ground, they stared, then quickly walked away! Silly goats!


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

I saw someone on YouTube bathe a goat with a kiddy pool, would that be good for them?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You should approach the bath in a calm determined manner where the goat has no choice in the matter. You can get away with tying them short to a post, but having them locked on a stand is best. Don't hesitate. Just do it. Being hesitant and fearful when approaching the goat with the water will just make the goat more nervous. When you react to their fear and fits they throw, they are winning and training you.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Stand in the middle of a kiddy pool with a bowl of calf manna or whatever is their favorite (bottle, grain treat) and have maybe an inch of water in the pool. It takes time but they can be desensitized. Or just give them a bath every other week, tie a short line and start working. They get used to it.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks! I'll have to try that. Where would you get the liquid grain stuff?


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Where would you get the bottle grain treats?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Goats hate water. :laugh: I usually bathe with a sponge if needed, and they are tied up getting treats.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry I need to clarify, if they are on a bottle feed them in the pool. Otherwise use their favorite treat like calf manna. We train our packers to ignore water so we can easily do creak crossings. So I usually push getting baths as well as the kiddy pool more often than others. People think I'm crazy washing my goats so much but it's really just to desensitize them and ignore getting sprayed. I only do it until I can tell they don't care and then I'll stop.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We move our milk stand near the hose and keep all our supplies nearby. The only part of the bath they seem to enjoy is when we dry them off with a big fluffy towel at the end!


----------

